

Show HN: Heap's iOS Event Visualizer – Set up analytics just by using your app - raviparikh
https://heapanalytics.com/ios-event-visualizer

======
raviparikh
I'm one of the founders of Heap. We'd love to get your feedback on the
product.

You might be used to writing event-tracking code in Mixpanel or Flurry, and
having to push an update to the app store just to start tracking those events.
With Heap, we're tracking touch events, gestures, action methods and more
automatically. Now we've built a visual interface that lets you define those
events by interacting with your app manually.

